# taurus pt145 sights



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

does anyone know where to find some good adjustable sights for this gun? i have looked alot but wary on getting one cuz im kinda nervous that they wont fit right. particularly someone who has personally got them for their own firearm. i am quite prone to 3 dot sights they seem to work better for me. the straight 8 is kinda a pain for me to adjust my point of aim on target to hit more accurately. i am open to tridiom sights but biggest thing is i am lookin for an adjustable rear sight set that will work with my holsters as they are a nice squeeze on my piece. but all recommendations are welcome
thanks,
45Sidekick


----------

